# ENT is booking BotD! -- ANYONE PAST JUNE 30?



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Someone on another board said she just got a January slot!

I guess we'll be getting notice (or not) soon!

Greg closed the form sometime this morning. The page now says BotD has sold out.


----------



## 60169 (May 18, 2012)

It's like all the cheerleaders and football players getting asked to Prom. I just hope there's still a date left for me, and I know I'm not alone in that!

Thanks!


----------



## ShaunaG (Jun 16, 2011)

Well, fingers crossed then. I didn't make it last year so we'll see.


----------



## David J Normoyle (Jun 22, 2012)

I wonder how many submissions he got. Fingers crossed anyway.


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

Shawn Inmon said:


> It's like all the cheerleaders and football players getting asked to Prom. I just hope there's still a date left for me, and I know I'm not alone in that!


I shall probably end up a wallflower, as usual.


----------



## 60169 (May 18, 2012)

Rlyon said:


> I shall probably end up a wallflower, as usual.


Yes, me too, probably. But for now... I can dream!


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm not all that familiar with ENT.

Are the results from their BOD really so awesome? I've never seen everyone so excited over spending money yet sounding like it's Christmas.

(I'm actually NOT being facetious. I really have no idea what ENT's ROI is.)


----------



## 60169 (May 18, 2012)

I can't speak for anyone else, but I am excited because they have a proven track record of boosting sales at a very reasonable price. Maybe enough that you get a post-ad bump that continues to help you for a time afterward.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

TexasGirl said:


> Someone on another board said she just got a January slot!
> 
> I guess we'll be getting notice (or not) soon!
> 
> Greg closed the form sometime this morning. The page now says BotD has sold out.


That's good news. I just want to know if I got a slot or not.


----------



## ShaunaG (Jun 16, 2011)

Quiss said:


> I'm not all that familiar with ENT.
> 
> Are the results from their BOD really so awesome? I've never seen everyone so excited over spending money yet sounding like it's Christmas.
> 
> (I'm actually NOT being facetious. I really have no idea what ENT's ROI is.)


I didn't get a BoTD last year, but they did pick up my free listing, the first in the series, one day and my downloads exploded. I know, no big deal, but that week the sell through rate of the following two books soared and my sales stayed higher than they were before that signal boost. So yeah, they have some power.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Quiss said:


> I'm not all that familiar with ENT.
> 
> Are the results from their BOD really so awesome? I've never seen everyone so excited over spending money yet sounding like it's Christmas.
> 
> (I'm actually NOT being facetious. I really have no idea what ENT's ROI is.)


Yes, they are that awesome. I had a BOTD last year on my $5.50 book and sold 700 that I attribute to the ad.


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

anybody accepted yet?


----------



## 60169 (May 18, 2012)

*crickets*


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

Shawn Inmon said:


> *crickets*


heh!


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Hope to find out soon. Crossed fingers cramping.


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

I got no response yet. Either it's too early, or I haven't been selected this time. We'll see.


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

interesting that TexasGirl said someone reported being picked up. makes me wonder if that person was talking about something else since nobody here has mentioned a pick.  i imagine they are wading through thousands of requests.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

I just checked her thread again, and it's definitely book of the day and tomorrow. She conjectured that maybe only a few Jan slots have heard. She was hoping she'd made the right choice between 99 or 2.99.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

TexasGirl said:


> I just checked her thread again, and it's definitely book of the day and tomorrow. She conjectured that maybe only a few Jan slots have heard. She was hoping she'd made the right choice between 99 or 2.99.


That's fast. I would hate to be "tomorrow." Not enough time to spread the word.


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

TexasGirl said:


> I just checked her thread again, and it's definitely book of the day and tomorrow. She conjectured that maybe only a few Jan slots have heard. She was hoping she'd made the right choice between 99 or 2.99.


ah, good to get this info! i too wondered if that's what was going on. slotting and contacting january people right away, which of course makes sense.


----------



## 60169 (May 18, 2012)

Yes, I hope that's true. My preference would be to be in March or later to establish some distance between this last free run I am doing. Since no one else here has heard, I'm going to cross all available body parts and hope.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> That's fast. I would hate to be "tomorrow." Not enough time to spread the word.


Spread the word about what? Do you mean spreading the word that you are BOD on ENT? What would be the point of that?
I think I'm missing a piece here.


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

Quiss said:


> Spread the word about what? Do you mean spreading the word that you are BOD on ENT? What would be the point of that?
> I think I'm missing a piece here.


Their BOD policy asks authors to tell other sites about their discount and/or free book. The more sites, the more downloads, the better for ENT.


----------



## David J Normoyle (Jun 22, 2012)

Wansit said:


> Their BOD policy asks authors to tell other sites about their discount and/or free book. The more sites, the more downloads, the better for ENT.


I know there are plenty of sites to notify about a free book, but if wasn't free and just discounted, wouldn't you have to pay on most of those sites for them to pick up your book on that day.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Wansit said:


> Their BOD policy asks authors to tell other sites about their discount and/or free book. The more sites, the more downloads, the better for ENT.


This just seems weird. 
You pay to advertise a product and presumably they also collect affiliate dollars for that and then they expect you to spend time going to other sites to drive traffic to THEIR site? Why wouldn't you just spend your time driving traffic to your book sale page?
Nothing against ENT specifically, it just strikes me as odd.


----------



## Dan Harris (May 18, 2012)

Quiss said:


> This just seems weird.
> You pay to advertise a product and presumably they also collect affiliate dollars for that and then they expect you to spend time going to other sites to drive traffic to THEIR site? Why wouldn't you just spend your time driving traffic to your book sale page?
> Nothing against ENT specifically, it just strikes me as odd.


Yeah, this. I signed up last week, and I'd love to get a slot, but I don't know what benefit my sharing their link/post/tweet would be. Everyone I'd share it to already knows about the book


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Wansit said:


> Their BOD policy asks authors to tell other sites about their discount and/or free book. The more sites, the more downloads, the better for ENT.


Most of the sites ask you to share their page with your listing.


----------



## Judi Coltman (Aug 23, 2010)

Quiss said:


> This just seems weird.
> You pay to advertise a product and presumably they also collect affiliate dollars for that and then they expect you to spend time going to other sites to drive traffic to THEIR site? Why wouldn't you just spend your time driving traffic to your book sale page?
> Nothing against ENT specifically, it just strikes me as odd.


They don't expect their authors to drive traffic to their site, it is just a suggestion. And yes, the results after a day on ENT last Spring made my year. All other dollars spent on ads pale in comparison for me. And since my day last year, they have grown a larger audience. I am hoping, hoping, hoping that they pick up my latest book. Like many authors, I believe it is my best work and I really need the exposure.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Well, I have my lucky underpants on. Fingers crossed


----------



## Judi Coltman (Aug 23, 2010)

Quiss said:


> Well, I have my lucky underpants on. Fingers crossed


I want a pair!!


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

I think it's natural for ENT to suggest you promo your book of the day listing. It's win-win. You get to retweet or forward a link that comes from a third party, rather than just saying "buy my book," and they get to build their list a bit based on your fan base.

I don't think they expect you to notify other competing sites (that doesn't make sense) but to tweet/post/mention it in your ordinary social media moments.


----------



## Pnjw (Apr 24, 2011)

I got a spot last year, and I seem to recall I wasn't notified for about a month. So don't lose hope yet.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Quiss said:


> Well, I have my lucky underpants on. Fingers crossed


Where do you buy lucky underpants?


----------



## PhoenixS (Apr 5, 2011)

Like everyone else who submitted, I am hoping to get a BoD spot too.

However, the recent changes at ENT haven't been kind. I don't think we can compare results to anyone who had a BoD or Bargain Book ad with them before September or so. Things have changed. I liken it to the change that took place with Select free books between the Golden Age of early 2012 where post-free sales in the 100s and even the 1000s were easy and the Bronze Age of late 2012 where the easy sales have disappeared.

I've seen the rare Bargain Books since September that have rocked the rankings, but for the most part, a nice bump is the best that can be mustered for most books. The percent cut ENT takes is more than fair, though, and that rate model makes up for the reduced sales in the past few months. That makes me a HUGE fan of the Bargain Book features.

In watching the rankings of the BoDs lately, I'm not seeing in general that they are getting more sales than the regular Bargain Books do. The advantage they have, of course, is lower ratings and reviews requirements, and an ability to price higher than 99c. Those kinds of slots are hard to find. And, of course, collateral sales on other books in a series are harder to measure. But I've noticed that the higher-priced books do get downloaded in smaller quantities these days. 

At $60 and $150, it looks like most BoDs lately are either just making back their ad cost or aren't quite making it back (though increased collateral sales likely help there). A few books do, of course, and that's why I'm still willing to pay for a BoD for certain titles. Greg has included the demographics for his site and it's certainly indicative as to which types of books do better as the BoD and/or Bargain Books. It's a good guideline to set your expectations by...


----------



## Dan Harris (May 18, 2012)

Phoenix Sullivan said:


> Greg has included the demographics for his site and it's certainly indicative as to which types of books do better as the BoD and/or Bargain Books. It's a good guideline to set your expectations by...


35 to 55 year old women love space opera... right? 

But in all seriousness, if I only sell 80 copies at my reduced price of $2.99, that'll cover the cost. That's 0.02% of their 400K Facebook followers. Seems doable.

And even if not, I'm mainly still at the accumulating reviews stage of the release. Fifty sales and five new reviews would be a nice return, IMHO.


----------



## destill (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm still hopeful I might receive a slot. Last year, I advertised When Horses Had Wings as a BOTD with ENT and sold 900 copies as a result of the ad. No other advertising I've done, to date, has come close to achieving that (for a paid book). I can't recall what my book price was, but I think it was then $4.99.


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

TexasGirl said:


> *I think it's natural for ENT to suggest you promo your book of the day listing. It's win-win. You get to retweet or forward a link that comes from a third party, rather than just saying "buy my book," and they get to build their list a bit based on your fan base.*
> 
> I don't think they expect you to notify other competing sites (that doesn't make sense) but to tweet/post/mention it in your ordinary social media moments.


This is a good point. I would much rather post with "Look, I'm Book of the Day on ENT!" than a generic, "hey, buy my book."

My slot with them was on Christmas Eve this past year. I wasn't sure how it would go, given the holiday. My results ended up being fantastic! I would love to get another go this year!


----------



## David J Normoyle (Jun 22, 2012)

Phoenix,

Appreciate your info. What changes have there been at ENT that mean that BoD doesn't have the same effect as before?


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

to-do list:
lower expectations
_check_


----------



## PhoenixS (Apr 5, 2011)

destill said:


> I can't recall what my book price was, but I think it was then $4.99.


ENT says it was $2.99 



David J Normoyle said:


> What changes have there been at ENT that mean that BoD doesn't have the same effect as before?


They've had a recent format change to comply with fewer free books advertised and other issues around their email. Couple that with Facebook's declining reach and the site has lost a bit of its oomph.



Anne Frasier said:


> to-do list:
> lower expectations
> _check_


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Dan Harris said:


> 35 to 55 year old women love space opera... right?
> 
> But in all seriousness, if I only sell 80 copies at my reduced price of $2.99, that'll cover the cost. That's 0.02% of their 400K Facebook followers. Seems doable.
> 
> And even if not, I'm mainly still at the accumulating reviews stage of the release. Fifty sales and five new reviews would be a nice return, IMHO.


You might be surprised. Not all women prefer chick lit.

A LOT of women buy the Honor Harrington series.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Been watching POI. It's lost oomph too, I'm sure for the same reason. The Facebook posts are what used to really stratosphere a book. Now they show less.

And yet, if you have a nonperforming book, it's a good idea to find one of the break-even promos to give your book a shot. Usually you will sell a little here and there when you weren't before. As far as turning your book into a long-term seller, I don't think you'll see that with any single-strategy promo, no matter how good.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Got my confirmation email. I'm set for 1/24 with a novella that has 23 reviews 4.5 out of 5 stars. I changed the cover twice when I submitted to make sure it looked professional. 

I have a free run of another book 1/24 and 1/25 which I advertised heavily, on 1/26 I have a "new release" ad on another site for the second in the free book's series, and on 2/8 I have a "discovery" ad for the free book on the KB Blog. It's the most concentrated promotional effort I've ever done. Fingers crossed, candles lit.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Got my confirmation email. I'm set for 1/24 with a novella that has 23 reviews 4.5 out of 5 stars. I changed the cover twice when I submitted to make sure it looked professional.
> 
> I have a free run of another book 1/24 and 1/25 which I advertised heavily, on 1/26 I have a "new release" ad on another site for the second in the free book's series, and on 2/8 I have a "discovery" ad for the free book on the KB Blog. It's the most concentrated promotional effort I've ever done. Fingers crossed, candles lit.


I was wondering if people were hearing from them. Not a peep here.


----------



## David J Normoyle (Jun 22, 2012)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Got my confirmation email. I'm set for 1/24 with a novella that has 23 reviews 4.5 out of 5 stars. I changed the cover twice when I submitted to make sure it looked professional.


They still seem to be booking January so there's still hope for the rest of us. When we hear of people getting confirmation for December, the writing will be on the wall.


----------



## Dan Harris (May 18, 2012)

David J Normoyle said:


> They still seem to be booking January so there's still hope for the rest of us. When we hear of people getting confirmation for December, the writing will be on the wall.


Jeez, if they're still booking late January in mid-January, at this rate the December folks won't hear anything until... (does rough maths)... October!


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Got my confirmation email. I'm set for 1/24 with a novella that has 23 reviews 4.5 out of 5 stars. I changed the cover twice when I submitted to make sure it looked professional.
> 
> I have a free run of another book 1/24 and 1/25 which I advertised heavily, on 1/26 I have a "new release" ad on another site for the second in the free book's series, and on 2/8 I have a "discovery" ad for the free book on the KB Blog. It's the most concentrated promotional effort I've ever done. Fingers crossed, candles lit.


good to hear, and good luck!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Anne Frasier said:


> good to hear, and good luck!


Thanks, Anne. I'm now crossing all my toes.


----------



## Gennita Low (Dec 13, 2012)

Quiss said:


> Well, I have my lucky underpants on. Fingers crossed


How long are you going to wear those panties? And can I borrow them if you get a slot?


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

This is so exiting! I had just figured they didn't pick my book, but now I have hope again...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

teashopgirl said:


> This is so exiting! I had just figured they didn't pick my book, but now I have hope again...


I figured the same thing about my book. I gotta say, my heart went pitter-pat when I saw the email. Haven't gotten the invoice yet, so now I get to be nervous about that.


----------



## Nell Gavin (Jul 3, 2010)

Last year I got bumped, and was promised I'd be carried over to 2013. This year, they didn't mention that at all. So I wrote to them, and got a VERY prompt response telling me that last year's submissions were wiped clean, more or less, and they were beginning again with a different selection criteria. So I resubmitted. 

This time, I submitted the other book (Hang On), and got a response within 24 hours (probably January 5, or so)  that I was slotted for January 7. Mine was the very first book of 2013 - the previous book was held over from December 31 - what a deal, right? She had an entire week on the website!

It was a little scary because there were some glitches. That day Facebook reverted to its page from December 5 - my book didn't display for hours until they fixed things. Also, ENT sent me a link to "Book of the Day," and it pulled up a different book. I wrote to them about both things, and they were responsive. 

End result, I made back my fee and then some. Most of my sales occurred after they sent out the email later in the day. I would do it again.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Be patient. I just got my date! The 30th of this month, so Greg still has most of the year to fill yet.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

LisaGraceBooks said:


> Be patient. I just got my date! The 30th of this month, so Greg still has most of the year to fill yet.


I have the feeling he's reading or at least skimming the books we're submitting.


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

It's encouraging to hear that a novella has gotten accepted. I had submitted a novella as well and was worried about it...  Here's hoping!


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

I got the email and invoice a short time after ENT's BOTD opened up again.

Today Coffee and Tears is the ENT BOTD. Fingers Crossed!!


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Oooh, Brian, YAY! Let us know how it goes!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Brian Spangler said:


> I got the email and invoice a short time after ENT's BOTD opened up again.
> 
> Today Coffee and Tears is the ENT BOTD. Fingers Crossed!!


Very nice feature, Brian. I bought and tweeted. Good luck!


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

TexasGirl said:


> Oooh, Brian, YAY! Let us know how it goes!!!


Will do&#8230; love working with ENT. Always a great experience.



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Very nice feature, Brian. I bought and tweeted. Good luck!


Thank you. Looking forward to this one, probably my last promotion for this book as I shift efforts to getting Gray Skies out the door.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Good luck, Brian.  I really enjoyed the book when I read it.


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

Caddy said:


> Good luck, Brian. I really enjoyed the book when I read it.


Thanx - means a lot to me when a fellow KB'er likes my book.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Brian Spangler said:


> Will do&#8230; love working with ENT. Always a great experience.
> ...probably my last promotion for this book as I shift efforts to getting Gray Skies out the door.


A NEW BRIAN SPANGLER BOOK IS ON ITS WAY, PEOPLE!!


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

TexasGirl said:


> A NEW BRIAN SPANGLER BOOK IS ON ITS WAY, PEOPLE!!


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Nice write-up, Brian. Congrats on the BOTD, and the new book!


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

Quick Update – return thus far is very impressive. Already made back the cost.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Brian Spangler said:


> Quick Update - return thus far is very impressive. Already made back the cost.


That's at least 172 books at .35 each, right? Fantastic and the day isn't over yet, plus people who won't read it until after midnight or tomorrow. Very encouraging.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

My BOTD is up!

http://ereadernewstoday.com/

I'm more than halfway to making the money back and people are just getting home from work on the east coast. But the rankings seem to be stuck. I'm at 326K which doesn't seem at all right.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Rankings are always slow and today Amazon is rolling out some changes and it's been glitchier than many.

I have a promo today too and la la la look at my sad ranking. Sales are fine. It'll catch up.

I'm glad you're having a good BotD!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

I kind of wish we knew whether they have all the acceptances out or not or how far along they are.


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

JRTomlin said:


> I kind of wish we knew whether they have all the acceptances out or not or how far along they are.


Me too. I guess if they have to actually read all the submissions, though, that could take a long time...


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

JRTomlin said:


> I kind of wish we knew whether they have all the acceptances out or not or how far along they are.


Right. I will make other plans for the title I submitted if they're all done scheduling.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm guessing most of you got this email, right? We'll see if we get in! (Heart hammers...)



> I wanted to give everyone an update on where we stand for the 2013
> BotD sponsorships. So far I have almost half of the year scheduled.
> I still haven't contacted all of those that have a date yet but I
> will be doing that soon.
> ...


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

It just popped into my e-mail. It was nice of Greg to let us know the status. I hope the alternative he's working on is good since I am not holding my breath.


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

I agree that it was nice of him to let us know. I wonder how many thousands of submissions he got.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Greg and Rachelle are both so nice. Considerate and thoughtful too.


----------



## ShaunaG (Jun 16, 2011)

I did not get that update email. I really hope that isn't a bad sign for me


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

ShaunaG said:


> I did not get that update email. I really hope that isn't a bad sign for me


Me neither!


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

Rlyon said:


> Me neither!


Make it 3. No update email in my inbox...


----------



## smallblondehippy (Jan 20, 2012)

I was just about to start crying into my coffee when I realised I'd had the update email. Maybe there's still hope!

Those of you who haven't had the update will probably get it in due course - looks as though it's going out to everyone.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Since I had an ad, I didn't get the email. Glad to hear Greg is going to be offering other opportunities. 

My ad was for the 24th and sales are still trickling in.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Hmm. I got it twice. One for the email address I sent last year, and then I couldn't remember which one it was so I signed up again this year, apparently with a different one.

Check your spam boxes.


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

TexasGirl said:


> Hmm. I got it twice.


Now, that's not fair!! 
LOL!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I got it. Just took a few extra minutes, I guess.

I hope Greg loosens up his criteria a bit for the new ads. I only had one book that qualified on all counts for the BOTD.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

LKRigel said:


> Greg and Rachelle are both so nice. Considerate and thoughtful too.


Definitely a class act. They were very gracious to give me a second chance when my scheduled 99-cent special was unexpectedly price-matched to free by Ammy.


----------



## ShaunaG (Jun 16, 2011)

TexasGirl said:


> Check your spam boxes.


Nope, no email. I'm thinking I missed the pick again this year. Bummer.


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

Yeah, no email for me, either. I guess I got skipped as well.


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

Crickets....


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

I did get the email, but it does not promise a spot; just gives a heads-up that notifications will be sent out soon-ish (my wording) to those who do get spots.


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

ToniD said:


> I did get the email, but it does not promise a spot; just gives a heads-up that notifications will be sent out soon-ish (my wording) to those who do get spots.


Yeah, I wouldn't assume getting the email means you'll be picked. But not getting it might mean Greg doesn't have the correct contact info for you. It wouldn't hurt to send him an email directly to check that he has your info and make sure your submission went through. He's very nice and quick to respond.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Rachel Schurig said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't assume getting the email means you'll be picked. But not getting it might mean Greg doesn't have the correct contact info for you. It wouldn't hurt to send him an email directly to check that he has your info and make sure your submission went through. He's very nice and quick to respond.


I don't think anyone is assuming that receiving an email means anything except that they are on Greg's list as a possibility.


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

JRTomlin said:


> I don't think anyone is assuming that receiving an email means anything except that they are on Greg's list as a possibility.


Agreed. But Shauna and Laura's posts made it sound like they thought NOT getting the email meant they did NOT get picked. I had the impression he sent the email to everyone he got submissions from, so I was just suggesting they might want to email him to make sure he had the correct info for them.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

I submitted to BOTD and haven't received this email. But someone mentioned you have to sign up to receive email updates? I never signed up for a mailing list as far as I know. If there was a "receive email updates" box on the submission form I probably unchecked it out of habit.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

That's a good point. I don't remember if there was a separate thing to get updates from Greg other than direct ones to you alone.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

If you got the _original _email saying the form would be open for BOTD submissions, then you were on Greg's mailing list for authors. He might have just used that list to send out the current notice.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Rachel Schurig said:


> Agreed. But Shauna and Laura's posts made it sound like they thought NOT getting the email meant they did NOT get picked. I had the impression he sent the email to everyone he got submissions from, so I was just suggesting they might want to email him to make sure he had the correct info for them.


I suspect that are worried that if they didn't get an email it means that their submission wasn't received or they aren't even being considered for some reason. Truthfully, I would be concerned too if I hadn't received it. 

I don't know if you have to be on the "update" list to receive the emails. It is possible and that might be why a few people haven't received them.


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> If you got the _original _email saying the form would be open for BOTD submissions, then you were on Greg's mailing list for authors. He might have just used that list to send out the current notice.


This makes sense. I didn't get this first email, although I thought I had opted-in to receive ENT's updates earlier. He must have sent emails to the authors on the list.

(I'll go opt in again, just to make sure I get info in the future.)


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

Laura Lond said:


> This makes sense. I didn't get this first email, although I thought I had opted-in to receive ENT's updates earlier. He must have sent emails to the authors on the list.
> 
> (I'll go opt in again, just to make sure I get info in the future.)


Where do you sign up to receive author updates?


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Nicholas, the page that usually has the sign-up spot for updates says it's been temporarily taken down. Unless it's just been moved someplace else where I can't find it ...


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

Yes, the page appears to be down. I can't find the sign-up specifically for authors, I only the general one.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

I've been thinking about this. I signed up for the emails BEFORE BotD was open, to make sure I didn't miss it.

My friend who didn't get the update email only followed the link to sign up to try and get the BotD slot.

So my hypothesis is that if you only signed up for BotD, you wouldn't get the update email, as it went to people on his regular list, not the people who signed up. But you are still in the running for BotD even if you didn't get the email, as he didn't automatically add those people to his list.


----------



## TwillyJune (May 25, 2012)

I only signed up for the BOTD ad, and I did receive the updated email. After I received the updated email, I subscribed to the newsletter.

I really don't think receiving the updated email means that you were or were not selected. For one, I fully expect my book not to be selected because at the time I filled out the form, I didn't have the required number of reviews. Secondly, my book has a set-in-stone, bottom-line price of 2.99, and that may disqualify it as well.


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that I got this update email of which you speak.

I did not submit anything to ENT. (Because nothing really fit at the time, and a lot of my books suffer from lack of reviews.)

Don't know if that's useful info or not.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

I just got my booking date of 2/19. I was pretty surprised since I thought they were booked past that date, but I'm not complaining. 

I keep looking at the email wondering if I'm misreading it.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Just got my date, too. Valentine's Day...

Sure hope mystery/thriller readers will be feeling in the mood.


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

Congrats guys!! Don't forget to tell us how it goes.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Gah!  What were the conditions of this again?
Does it have to be a free book?  Discounted? 

I really need to keep better notes!


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

I think the email said that some of the ones he had booked hadn't been notified yet.

I still hope to get one.  

Though if I do, I won't be able to say what day or I'll have to kill you. Yes, all the KB will die. Super secret pen name, you know.


----------



## 60169 (May 18, 2012)

Congrats, Toni and JR! Let's hope that the list fills up with KBers!


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm in!!!  So excited about this. Never had a BOTD.  Date: Feb 22.


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

Ooh, it's great to hear Greg is still booking February dates. Maybe those of us who haven't heard back yet will get March!


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Congrats to those who got in so far! Here's hoping you get a TON of sales.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Congrats to everyone who got in. It's an exciting ride! I almost wish I had mine to look forward to again.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Sigh. It's been two weeks since the last email from Greg. 

Nobody else has been put in?


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm still waiting to hear as well Deanna.


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

Still waiting as well...


----------



## Gennita Low (Dec 13, 2012)

TexasGirl said:


> Sigh. It's been two weeks since the last email from Greg.
> 
> Nobody else has been put in?


Waiting for Greg to wish me a Happy Chinese New Year . Waiting, waiting, waiting.... Chinese New Year lasts for two weeks, Greg!


----------



## Adam Poe (Apr 2, 2012)

I totally missed the boat this year  boooo


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

It pays to be on Greg's mailing list.


----------



## Not Here Anymore (May 16, 2012)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> It pays to be on Greg's mailing list.


I'd love to get on that mailing list. I thought I'd signed up for it, but I haven't gotten anything.  And it's not possible to sign up now, right?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Sara Rosett said:


> I'd love to get on that mailing list. I thought I'd signed up for it, but I haven't gotten anything.  And it's not possible to sign up now, right?


I'm sure you can sign up for it at any time. Greg is going to have other opportunities for us, so you won't want to miss out on them.


----------



## Not Here Anymore (May 16, 2012)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'm sure you can sign up for it at any time. Greg is going to have other opportunities for us, so you won't want to miss out on them.


Where is the sign-up? There is a form for 99 cent books and and a form for their book newsletter, but that's all I find. Did I overlook it?


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

You have to know the secret handshake!!!

But here it is

http://ereadernewstoday.com/authors-promote-your-kindle-books-here/

You can sign up at any time, and you should--so you know next time.


----------



## Not Here Anymore (May 16, 2012)

TexasGirl said:


> You have to know the secret handshake!!!


Oh, good. Glad it doesn't involve goats. 

Thanks, TexasGirl! I'm signed up and confirmed.


----------



## ShaunaG (Jun 16, 2011)

Now I'm really sad. I thought I wasn't signed up for the emails so I just tried and it told me I already was. I haven't gotten the email updates. Or a slot. I haz a sad.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Sara Rosett said:


> Oh, good. Glad it doesn't involve goats.
> 
> Thanks, TexasGirl! I'm signed up and confirmed.


CNN reports there is an unexplained shortage of goats across the globe, although the main concentration seems to be in the U.S.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Dalya made me do it! I said to sacrifice unicorns!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

TexasGirl said:


> Dalya made me do it! I said to sacrifice unicorns!!!


"That's because it is a monstrous thing to slay a unicorn," said Firenze. "Only one who has nothing to lose, and everything to gain, would commit such a crime. The blood of a unicorn will keep you alive, even if you are an inch from death, but at a terrible price. You have slain something pure and defenseless to save yourself, and you will have but a half-life, a cursed life, from the moment the blood touches your lips."

I swear, I'm not making that up.


----------



## Sharebear (Sep 25, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> "That's because it is a monstrous thing to slay a unicorn," said Firenze. "Only one who has nothing to lose, and everything to gain, would commit such a crime. The blood of a unicorn will keep you alive, even if you are an inch from death, but at a terrible price. You have slain something pure and defenseless to save yourself, and you will have but a half-life, a cursed life, from the moment the blood touches your lips."
> 
> I swear, I'm not making that up.


Mischief managed.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

brinacourtney said:


> Mischief managed.


My Fire is named Weasley for Gred and Forge.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Okay, I give. We are hopelessly derailed.

GREG, see what havoc you have wrought!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Did someone mention goats? *hides bloody knife*


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Badwater is up today. On this day of love and romance and sex and chocolate sure hope there's a market for a little radiation poisoning  

Fingers crossed, goats sought.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

ToniD said:


> Badwater is up today. On this day of love and romance and sex and chocolate sure hope there's a market for a little radiation poisoning
> 
> Fingers crossed, goats sought.


Global shortage of goats. We're sacrificing chickens. I had lunch at KFC today.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Global shortage of goats. We're sacrificing chickens. I had lunch at KFC today.


I could do chickens.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

ToniD said:


> I could do chickens.


At 99 cents and 62 reviews at 4.2 stars, I think you're going to do great!


----------



## NS (Jul 8, 2011)

Last year I promised to sacrifice my dog... My dog didn't agree, so I was probably left without a spot. Selfish animal. I have a lot of ducks across the road though!


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> At 99 cents and 62 reviews at 4.2 stars, I think you're going to do great!


Thanks Gertie!

On the sacrificial front, there's been a rat somewhere in the attic and now there's an odor coming through the heater ducts. I think it sacrificed itself. Oh dear.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Good luck, Toni! It's a great read and peole who pick it up for .99 are getting a steal.  Go get em!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

My only worry is that ENT isn't targeted to my audience. (I have to have something to worry abut, right?)


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Thanks Caddy  

JR: from one worrier to another...yup.


----------



## Not Here Anymore (May 16, 2012)

TexasGirl said:


> Okay, I give. We are hopelessly derailed.
> 
> GREG, see what havoc you have wrought!


Sorry!


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Sara Rosett said:


> Sorry!


It just means you're one of the Cool Kids.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

You see that sky high post count I have. It's mostly from derailing threads, so welcome to the club.


----------



## destill (Oct 5, 2010)

I forgot to post that I received a date from Greg--about two weeks ago. _When Horses Had Wings _ will be featured on Feb. 20.


----------



## Judi Coltman (Aug 23, 2010)

YESsssssss - I am so happy for destill!  High hopes that this goes viral.  Excellent book.

ETA: I'm still waiting for my chance.  I'm an animal lover but the farmer down the street won't miss a goat or two.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Destill, you were holding out on us!!!

So it sounds like he booked through February a couple weeks ago, but hasn't gotten back to it for the months ahead.


----------



## destill (Oct 5, 2010)

Thank you, Judi!

I think there's still hope for others receiving a slot.

Didn't mean to hold out on anyone. I've been running a LibraryThing giveaway and launching my new book, so I haven't been checking in frequently at KB. Will try to do better in the future.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

destill said:


> Didn't mean to hold out on anyone. I've been running a LibraryThing giveaway and launching my new book, so I haven't been checking in frequently at KB. Will try to do better in the future.


Okay, okay, I'll call off the flying monkeys.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Congrats Destill on snagging a spot. I had a good run yesterday; ENT still wields that mojo.

Since nobody has yet chimed in about March bookings I'm thinking there's more good news to come.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

destill said:


> I forgot to post that I received a date from Greg--about two weeks ago. _When Horses Had Wings _ will be featured on Feb. 20.


That's Wednesday, already. Good luck!


----------



## trublue (Jul 7, 2012)

Does anyone know where they are interms of bookings?
Wondering if they are all booked up yet.

Thx


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

trublue said:


> Does anyone know where they are interms of bookings?
> Wondering if they are all booked up yet.
> 
> Thx


I doubt it since I received my booking for tomorrow only a couple of weeks ago, but I haven't actually heard. I am now biting my fingernails and waiting for the price on _A Kingdom's Cost_ to reset. I am so nervous about this promotion.


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

mine is coming up feb 22.  i'm guessing they still have much of the year left to book, but that's just a guess.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

No, I don't think he's even booked all the way thorugh March yet, so plenty of people who have been picked, haven't been notified.  

I had my run on January 30th, and lowered my price from 5.99 to 2.99 and sold around 330 copies in a twenty-four hour period. However, the stickiness factor did not last long. In February, I've only sold fifty one and have had seven borrows. 

I more than recouped (you can do the math) my money. Thanks Greg.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Good luck JR and Anne!

Agree about the booking status; I'd think if he's booked the rest of the year people would have popped up on this thread to say so.

I had my run on V-day. Sold around 500, counting Volcano Watch (Greg was kind enough to give it a mention on the feature), both at 99 cents.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

He may have reached the number of bookings he targeted (240 I believe) but hasn't scheduled them yet.

The only way to find out is to ask.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

JRTomlin said:


> I doubt it since I received my booking for tomorrow only a couple of weeks ago, but I haven't actually heard. I am now biting my fingernails and waiting for the price on _A Kingdom's Cost_ to reset. I am so nervous about this promotion.


Good luck!

I agree, Lisa. Very little stickiness.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Mine is up now! *happy dance*

http://ereadernewstoday.com/book-of-the-day-a-kingdoms-cost/6725853/

I'll let you know how it goes. The regular price on this (Book I in my trilogy) is $2.99 and I lowered it to 99 cents.


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

JRTomlin said:


> Mine is up now! *happy dance*
> 
> http://ereadernewstoday.com/book-of-the-day-a-kingdoms-cost/6725853/
> 
> I'll let you know how it goes. The regular price on this (Book I in my trilogy) is $2.99 and I lowered it to 99 cents.


good luck!!!


----------



## Dan Harris (May 18, 2012)

Hurrah! I just got an email from Greg saying I'm up on March 21st 

Still scheduling March, then, I guess.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

JRTomlin said:


> Mine is up now! *happy dance*
> 
> http://ereadernewstoday.com/book-of-the-day-a-kingdoms-cost/6725853/
> 
> I'll let you know how it goes. The regular price on this (Book I in my trilogy) is $2.99 and I lowered it to 99 cents.


I saw it earlier. I like the way Greg puts the link to the book in several places throughout the post.

Good luck!


----------



## 60169 (May 18, 2012)

I just got the email, too... I got March 19th! That seems like a long 30 days, now...

Like JR, I am doing the happy dance! Now I am off to buy A Kingdom's Cost.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Shawn Inmon said:


> I just got the email, too... I got March 19th! That seems like a long 30 days, now...
> 
> Like JR, I am doing the happy dance! Now I am off to buy A Kingdom's Cost.


Mine was January 24th and now I feel like I've got nothing to look forward to. So, I'll just look forward to everyone else's ad and










as you post your results.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I saw it earlier. I like the way Greg puts the link to the book in several places throughout the post.
> 
> Good luck!


I think it's a great post. I love the way it quotes some of the reviews and really sells the book.


----------



## Dan Harris (May 18, 2012)

I noticed all of the links are to the Amazon book page, which does make sense. But I was just wondering, folks who've had BotD slot: if you discounted for the promo, did you do so at all retailers, or just Amazon?


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Good luck today, J.R.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Caddy said:


> Good luck today, J.R.


Thanks!

I am also checking every 5 minutes to see if Amazon has _Not for Glory _ published.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Just got word today that I'm in for 3/12.  Does anyone know the lag time between notification and billing?


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

JETaylor said:


> Just got word today that I'm in for 3/12. Does anyone know the lag time between notification and billing?


I wasn't billed until 2 days before publication.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

JETaylor said:


> Just got word today that I'm in for 3/12. Does anyone know the lag time between notification and billing?


I was billed within 48 hours of notification, but if I remember correctly, I was notified about a week before the date.

Good luck! Keep us posted.


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

JETaylor said:


> Just got word today that I'm in for 3/12. Does anyone know the lag time between notification and billing?


i was billed about 4 days before publication.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Mid-afternoon and KDP shows 80 sales. That's not bad at all. I wasn't sure how well this would do on ENT. I have the definite impression that they cater to a romance readership which A Kingdom's Cost most definitely is not, but so far... I'm pretty happy.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

JRTomlin said:


> Mid-afternoon and KDP shows 80 sales. That's not bad at all. I wasn't sure how well this would do on ENT. I have the definite impression that they cater to a romance readership which A Kingdom's Cost most definitely is not, but so far... I'm pretty happy.


I continued to get sales for a week after, I assume from samplers.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I continued to get sales for a week after, I assume from samplers.


That's nice to hear!


----------



## phil1861 (Dec 22, 2011)

JRTomlin said:


> Mid-afternoon and KDP shows 80 sales. That's not bad at all. I wasn't sure how well this would do on ENT. I have the definite impression that they cater to a romance readership which A Kingdom's Cost most definitely is not, but so far... I'm pretty happy.


Good to hear! They Met at Shiloh did pretty well on the bargain book promo on ENT, better than I thought it would so there's an ENT market for non romance HF.


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

phil1861 said:


> Good to hear! They Met at Shiloh did pretty well on the bargain book promo on ENT, better than I thought it would so there's an ENT market for non romance HF.


I'm about to find out how well fantasy does there. I'm on the Bargain list for Thursday.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for the info Gertie, JR and Anne!


----------



## destill (Oct 5, 2010)

JETaylor said:


> Just got word today that I'm in for 3/12. Does anyone know the lag time between notification and billing?


I received my invoice on Sunday for my BOTD spot tomorrow (Wed.). They bill fairly close to the booking date.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

A Kingdom's Cost is at 204 sales for the day and #590 in the Paid Kindle Store, so that's not bad. Even at 99 Cents, it has paid for the ad and extra dollars. I am going to leave it at 99 Cents for one more day and then change it back to the regular price.


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

#453


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

JRTomlin said:


> A Kingdom's Cost is at 204 sales for the day and #590 in the Paid Kindle Store, so that's not bad. Even at 99 Cents, it has paid for the ad and extra dollars. I am going to leave it at 99 Cents for one more day and then change it back to the regular price.


See? No need to worry. But then some of us are chronic worriers and we can't help ourselves.


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

I just got my email, I'm scheduled for 5/2 with In Search of a Love Story. Yay! So for those keeping score at home, it appears Greg is scheduled through April now.


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

i changed the price on my title early this morning. i got the KDP email notice of the update, but the price is still 3.99 on amazon even though it's 2.99 on my KDP page. i don't recall this ever happening, or am i misremembering? was thinking the price changes as soon as the email notice comes through. the book is in Select, so it can't be a price matching thing.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Anne Frasier said:


> i changed the price on my title early this morning. i got the KDP email notice of the update, but the price is still 3.99 on amazon even though it's 2.99 on my KDP page. i don't recall this ever happening, or am i misremembering? was thinking the price changes as soon as the email notice comes through. the book is in Select, so it can't be a price matching thing.


Try refreshing your product page.


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Try refreshing your product page.


i did that. i also checked it with a browser i hardly ever use. old price. so i republished it to see if that does anything. if that doesn't work, i'll contact amazon.


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

Anne Frasier said:


> i changed the price on my title early this morning. i got the KDP email notice of the update, but the price is still 3.99 on amazon even though it's 2.99 on my KDP page. i don't recall this ever happening, or am i misremembering? was thinking the price changes as soon as the email notice comes through. the book is in Select, so it can't be a price matching thing.


I had exactly the same thing happen: submitted a price change from $2.99 to $0.99 on Feb.19 for my book Five Million Dollar Cat, got the "published" email from Amazon, checked the price - and it was $2.99. I went right back to KDP; one thing that I noticed was that I hadn't marked the India price to be changed to $0.99, so I figured that could be the cause. I marked it, hit "submit" again, and this time it went through.


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

Laura Lond said:


> I had exactly the same thing happen: submitted a price change from $2.99 to $0.99 on Feb.19 for my book Five Million Dollar Cat, got the "published" email from Amazon, checked the price - and it was $2.99. I went right back to KDP; one thing that I noticed was that I hadn't marked the India price to be changed to $0.99, so I figured that could be the cause. I marked it, hit "submit" again, and this time it went through.


ah, i wondered about India! Can't remember what I did with that, but if it doesn't stick the second time, I'll check it. Thanks!

update to say it processed correctly the second time.  phew whew


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Just got my email. 6/11. Woot! Will definitely have the sequel out by then.


----------



## destill (Oct 5, 2010)

My BOTD was featured yesterday. This same title had been featured last year, at the same price. Last year's results: 900 sales. This year: 234. I have sold another 30 copies today. Made it to #1 in Drama. More than paid for the ad.

Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Holy cow, that's quite a difference. Eeek!

You guys are all big fat show offs! No email for me yet.   

But I love you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

destill said:


> My BOTD was featured yesterday. This same title had been featured last year, at the same price. Last year's results: 900 sales. This year: 234. I have sold another 30 copies today. Made it to #1 in Drama. More than paid for the ad.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else!


Everything seems to be slowing down.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Everything seems to be slowing down.


I don't think everything is slowing down, but you can't expect for a publication to necessarily have the same punch now that it did a year ago. If you look at what happened to PoI, you know exactly what I mean.

ETA: And although its results seem to be less dramatic than a year ago, they are still pretty good.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

JRTomlin said:


> I don't think everything is slowing down, but you can't expect for a publication to necessarily have the same punch now that it did a year ago. If you look at what happened to PoI, you know exactly what I mean.


What happened to PoI? They've never picked up my free runs so I don't follow them.



> ETA: And although its results seem to be less dramatic than a year ago, they are still pretty good.


Believe me, I'm not complaining. I was absolutely thrilled with the results of my ad.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> What happened to PoI? They've never picked up my free runs so I don't follow them.
> 
> Believe me, I'm not complaining. I was absolutely thrilled with the results of my ad.


About two years ago, they had extremely effective paid advertising. It is still extremely expensive, but effective? Not really. I know people who have gotten a handful of sales--or fewer than that--from their ads there.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

JRTomlin said:


> About two years ago, they had extremely effective paid advertising. It is still extremely expensive, but effective? Not really. I know people who have gotten a handful of sales--or fewer than that--from their ads there.


That's a shame for those who used to do well at POI.

All I know is that anytime I have a free run and my numbers start zooming up, it's because ENT picked me up. Never fails.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

J. R do you mean KND? Because I thought POI quit selling ads about a year ago.  I know a year ago I did well there, but shortly after that, didn't they stop selling ads?  I know KND hasn't had good results for over a year now...


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Caddy said:


> J. R do you mean KND? Because I thought POI quit selling ads about a year ago. I know a year ago I did well there, but shortly after that, didn't they stop selling ads? I know KND hasn't had good results for over a year now...


Sorry, yes. DUH!

I've been brainless ever since I finished Not for Glory. 

PoI pretty much hasn't SOLD advertising in more than a year. They pick up freebies sometimes (and spur a lot of downloads when they do) but forget buying an ad there.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

> Sorry, yes. DUH!
> 
> I've been brainless ever since I finished Not for Glory.
> 
> PoI pretty much hasn't SOLD advertising in more than a year. They pick up freebies sometimes (and spur a lot of downloads when they do) but forget buying an ad there.


It's easy to mix these up. I'm glad I didn't miss POI doing ads, since last year's was decent for me. I don't think I'll get in ENT. Graphic sex, you know. I tried, hoping they would see by the reviews that the sex is not the main focus, but so far, no email.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Caddy said:


> It's easy to mix these up. I'm glad I didn't miss POI doing ads, since last year's was decent for me. I don't think I'll get in ENT. Graphic sex, you know. I tried, hoping they would see by the reviews that the sex is not the main focus, but so far, no email.


It looks like they're still booking early in the year, so you can't assume anything yet.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

I got my email today - Clutch has May 31st.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Okay, so those of you who have gotten booked--did you fill out the form as soon as you got the email from Greg or were you one of those who reacted a little later in the day or the next day or two?

Curious to see if I was skipped, as I had to be in the very early wave. My book is only discounted $1, so it might not be attractive enough. I just didn't see a point to doing 99 cents for BotD since I could do the bargain promo for cheaper.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Caddy said:


> J. R do you mean KND? Because I thought POI quit selling ads about a year ago. I know a year ago I did well there, but shortly after that, didn't they stop selling ads? I know KND hasn't had good results for over a year now...


That makes more sense. I stopped using KND after the last dismal ad way more than a year ago. I did well with them the first few times.



JanneCO said:


> I got my email today - Clutch has May 31st.


Congrats. Looks like Greg is catching up.



TexasGirl said:


> Okay, so those of you who have gotten booked--did you fill out the form as soon as you got the email from Greg or were you one of those who reacted a little later in the day or the next day or two?
> 
> Curious to see if I was skipped, as I had to be in the very early wave. My book is only discounted $1, so it might not be attractive enough. I just didn't see a point to doing 99 cents for BotD since I could do the bargain promo for cheaper.


Since we knew the form was opened early, I hopped right on it as soon as it was posted. My BotD was 1/24.


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

I just had a Bargain Book feature yesterday and here's my current placement. No complaints. I'll see how it goes over the weekend.

#2,189 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#17 in Books > Children's Books > Fairy Tales, Folk Tales & Myths
#43 in Books > Children's Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy & Magic
#47 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy

I was going to hold the price at 99 cents today but then raise it over the weekend to $2.99?


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah, I'd like to know, too, if those getting placed in May and June filled out the form right away as soon as they heard it opened earlier that day than expected, or did you fill it out later in the day?  I filled mine out as soon as it opened early, so I'm thinking they decided against me.


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

Caddy said:


> Yeah, I'd like to know, too, if those getting placed in May and June filled out the form right away as soon as they heard it opened earlier that day than expected, or did you fill it out later in the day? I filled mine out as soon as it opened early, so I'm thinking they decided against me.


Trying to remember...I _believe_ I filled out the form an hour or so before the "official" time was supposed to be. I was booked for 5/2. Not saying that means anything , but it would be interesting to know if other people getting booked for May signed up at the same time. Good luck, Caddy! My fingers are crossed you still get it.



JRTomlin said:


> Sorry, yes. DUH!
> 
> I've been brainless ever since I finished Not for Glory.


Oh, man, this totally happens to me when I finish a book! I remember trying to compose a text message to a friend a few days after I finished _Ever After_ and feeling completely incapable of forming a coherent sentence  It seriously took me about five minutes before I gave up and called her.


----------



## 60169 (May 18, 2012)

I filled it out immediately. Since I had a five day free run the end of January, I didn't really expect Greg to pick me for January of February, but I was pleased to slot in the 19th of March, especially since I had no other promos planned for next month yet.


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

TexasGirl said:


> Okay, so those of you who have gotten booked--did you fill out the form as soon as you got the email from Greg or were you one of those who reacted a little later in the day or the next day or two?
> 
> Curious to see if I was skipped, as I had to be in the very early wave. My book is only discounted $1, so it might not be attractive enough. I just didn't see a point to doing 99 cents for BotD since I could do the bargain promo for cheaper.


I filled it out right away. Sleep Tight is running today, but I'm worried because I decided to go with the 2.99 which is only a discount of $1.


----------



## Jeff Shelby (Oct 2, 2011)

I filled it out right away. I got a May date - got the email just a couple days ago.


----------



## destill (Oct 5, 2010)

I certainly wasn't complaining. I'm thrilled. I provided the comparison for those who might have been interested. 

KND was quite effective back in the day. 

POI was wonderful, and again might be--if and when they're open to new advertising. I was fortunate to be featured once for free, two years (could have been three) ago. At that time, I didn't know of POI. I noticed my sales spiraling and couldn't figure out what had happened. Sometimes lightning strikes when we're not looking.

I subscribe to so many of these sites that my mailbox is packed with daily posts and messages. I'm overwhelmed by the traffic. So sometimes I just hit the "delete" button and keep going. Maybe others are pulling back from the "noise" too. With all the email generated by these sites, Facebook, and Twitter, I'm having trouble finding the messages I need to immediately read.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Anne Frasier said:


> I filled it out right away. Sleep Tight is running today, but I'm worried because I decided to go with the 2.99 which is only a discount of $1.


I ran a $2.99 novella and didn't discount it at all. 194 sales over a week, although most of them were on the day.


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I ran a $2.99 novella and didn't discount it at all. 194 sales over a week, although most of them were on the day.


oh, good to hear!!!! this gives me hope!!


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Caddy said:


> Yeah, I'd like to know, too, if those getting placed in May and June filled out the form right away as soon as they heard it opened earlier that day than expected, or did you fill it out later in the day? I filled mine out as soon as it opened early, so I'm thinking they decided against me.


I filled out as soon as I got the email... and I got June. No complaints, but I imagine there were a lot of folks applying.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Okay, that makes me feel better! I'm still planning on pushing that book soon, and hoping to know. As he books further out, though, I'll go ahead and do my other promos now.

I also got a free mention by POI last year--sold 311 at $2.99, which was half price of Baby Dust. That was June.
In September, I did a 99 cent ENT of Baby Dust and sold 427. I let the 99 cents stay 2 days, and then raised it.

In raw numbers:

POI at $2.99 earned me $650 over three days. No cost.
ENT at .99 earned me $150 over three days. Cost $30.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

TexasGirl said:


> Okay, so those of you who have gotten booked--did you fill out the form as soon as you got the email from Greg or were you one of those who reacted a little later in the day or the next day or two?
> 
> Curious to see if I was skipped, as I had to be in the very early wave. My book is only discounted $1, so it might not be attractive enough. I just didn't see a point to doing 99 cents for BotD since I could do the bargain promo for cheaper.


I filled it out right after JR put the post up here I think.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

TexasGirl said:


> Okay, that makes me feel better! I'm still planning on pushing that book soon, and hoping to know. As he books further out, though, I'll go ahead and do my other promos now.
> 
> I also got a free mention by POI last year--sold 311 at $2.99, which was half price of Baby Dust. That was June.
> In September, I did a 99 cent ENT of Baby Dust and sold 427. I let the 99 cents stay 2 days, and then raised it.
> ...


PoI draws great numbers. It's too bad they don't accept paid ads (from indies anyway).


----------



## Kwalker (Aug 23, 2012)

I just got an email.

Cornerstone is in for 3/13, so they are still booking March too.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kwalker said:


> I just got an email.
> 
> Cornerstone is in for 3/13, so they are still booking March too.


That's interesting. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

I just got mine scheduled! June 28 is the date. (I assume it's so far away because I just had the same book featured as a bargain book.)


----------



## NS (Jul 8, 2011)

I filled out right away, but no date so far. I had one last year though.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

I think it's safe based on this group and another loop I'm on to say they are booking June now. I think KWalker was a cancelation or some other fill-in.


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

No email for me yet either, and I picked $2.99. I honestly think my book would find its readership better at $2.99 than 99c, but now I'm kind of wishing I could change my mind if it meant they'd pick me, lol!


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

I don't even remember what offer I made for the discount. I sure hope they'd remind me if I can get ad space.

ENT is being very clever with this slow reveal of who they're willing to advertise. It keeps us talking and thinking about ENT!


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

TexasGirl said:


> I think it's safe based on this group and another loop I'm on to say they are booking June now. I think KWalker was a cancelation or some other fill-in.


I specifically asked for second quarter becasue I have a new release in April. So maybe not. It's hard to tell. I wish I could change books though, I'm tired of pushing Clutch. I want to push the new _new _book that comes out on May 20th, but I'm not sure if they will let me switch even if it has ten reviews with 4.2 or above by my day (May 31st).


----------



## David Alastair Hayden (Mar 19, 2011)

I have never gotten the email. Doesn't appear in my spam folder either. Signed up twice. :-(

I'm probably missing something.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

David, the original email was in January. If you signed up recently (last few weeks) then you won't have anything. Book of the Day was only open for a couple days and won't open again until next January. He has way way more people requesting it than he has slots and only writes you when he books you.


----------



## David Alastair Hayden (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you!

I just signed up again and got a confirmation this time. I signed up back in November but didn't get the confirmation. Guess something went wrong and I didn't pay attention and realize I should get confirmation. Alas. Live and learn.


----------



## Kwalker (Aug 23, 2012)

Mine is up today and it just posted!

http://ereadernewstoday.com/book-of-the-day-cornerstone/6726370/

I'll have my fingers crossed all day.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kwalker said:


> Mine is up today and it just posted!
> 
> http://ereadernewstoday.com/book-of-the-day-cornerstone/6726370/
> 
> I'll have my fingers crossed all day.


Good luck!


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Crystal Illusions is the Book of the Day today.    

Fingers crossed on sales and Greg sent the invoice Sunday night.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Reviving the thread to ask

IS ANYONE BOOKED AFTER JUNE 30?

That was the last date I saw being booked. I was wondering if Greg is still booking or if he finished out the year. I'm about to do some other things with the book I sent him.


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

Is this only open for a short period in the year because I can't find where to submit?

I think I may have completely missed the boat for this!!


----------



## Ardin (Nov 1, 2012)

Yes, sign up for notifications. They send out an email when they're accepting applications, then book up the whole year in advance.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

TexasGirl said:


> That was the last date I saw being booked. I was wondering if Greg is still booking or if he finished out the year. I'm about to do some other things with the book I sent him.


I can't quite fathom why it's taking him so long to decide, other than to keep the conversation about ENT going here.
He could be _reading_ every book in the time it's been taking.

Meanwhile, authors have to rearrange their promo plans.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Yes, I really was hoping for BotD plus BookBub for this book, but I think I'm instead going to do ENT bargain plus BookBub instead. That will take me out of the running for BotD since the book will have been recently done, but was asking here before I went final on the choice. I'm running out of ENT virgins! Most have been on the site once or twice already.

And for whoever asked, the email goes out in January to submit, it's open for about five days, then closes again for another year.


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

Ardin said:


> Yes, sign up for notifications. They send out an email when they're accepting applications, then book up the whole year in advance.


Great, thanks!


----------

